
Persistent Whiteboard with node.js and websocket - einaros
http://draw.2x.io
======
billycao
It's interesting opening two tabs and only drawing on one, and using the
second tab to see what other people are probably seeing.

Some strokes have huge lag during spikes, others that I made on my screen are
never displayed on the other tab.

~~~
einaros
The server had a hard time dealing with the load. I suspect running node.js on
Cygwin contributes negatively in that regard. Furthermore, my custom
serverside canvas could probably benefit from being asynchronous, and the
server really should batch up updates within a certain time frame, to not
hammer other clients.

------
nowarninglabel
Neat! Though, on Ubuntu with Chrome 9.0.597.98 I never got loaded after 2
minutes. This could just be due to traffic load though. However, I was able to
see other people scribbling, which was still fun.

~~~
einaros
The server is being hammered pretty hard at the moment. It's taken on 30-40
simultaneous users before, and worked without a glitch. Now it's around 50,
and a few seem to be going beyond the normal update rate.

At some point I will have to enforce a harder rate limit, and/or build better
spam protection. The app has been pretty much unused for the last 5 months
though, so there hasn't been any real reason to focus on that part :)

------
gojomo
I have FF4.0b11/MacOS ("Firefox is up to date") and it gives me the
"requires... FireFox 4+ (available from the beta site)" message.

~~~
einaros
Sorry about that. FF has websocket support disabled for now, and I've been
slow to move to socket.io. That, and plenty other updates, are in the works.
:)

------
ladon86
Thanks to whoever wrote "skillz" next to my portrait of pg :)

And nice app, it would benefit from a little chat box though.

~~~
udp
Haha that was me, np ;-) Shame some low-life scribbled over it.

A chat box would be nice, yeah!

------
dustyreagan
This is fun, but you should remove the eraser. I think you'd find more
creative graffiti without it.

~~~
rcy
An ever expanding space would be neat too. No need for an eraser, just find
some blank space to write on.

------
olalonde
Does this maintain a canvas on the server?

~~~
einaros
Yes. Custom implementation I never updated beyond the very basics. There has
since been released a better node.js canvas by LearnBoost.

------
petervandijck
Love it.

